# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Curacao and Bonaire

## rock13

This forum has been a wealth of information for doing research for my honeymoon to St Bart.  So, I hope I can get some general info on my trip to Curacao and Bonaire.  5 nights on Curacao and 2 nights on Bonaire.  Leaving in 1 week.  I have never been to either of these islands, will be with my wife, both mid 30s.  I expect it to be night and day different from St. Bart.  Can I get some general info on the people, restaurants, casinos, safety, things to do (obviously snorkeling/diving), and just general thoughts about the 2 islands?  Thank you!

Kenneth

----------


## katva

Hi-----  I don't have a lot of info, but here's what my experience was. The only other island in the Caribbean I've been to is Curaçao , and that was many, many years ago!  Here's what sticks out:

windy
Ritz Carlton pool area was very nice, and my companion loved the casino there
windy
some fun, casual local bars
windy
very, very slow service 
extremely windy!!!!  Hold on to your hat  :cool: 

We had a great time-we rented a car to explore -- but it wasn't a great beach place. We mostly hung out at the pool, and enjoyed it---- Have a great trip!  Sorry I don't have more info--- maybe others do.

----------


## MIke R

only been for very short periods of time a while back.....liked both islands...very clean and safe looking...very Dutch influenced....but the  diving in Bonaire was very very good....well worth doing....

----------


## andynap

Haven't been to Curaçao in years but I don't think the food has changed much. The Dutch have adopted the food  of Indonesia in the form of rijisttafel which can be 24 small dishes of various foods and spices of varying heat. Similar to a smorgasbord and very tasty.
I do remember the wind tho and the divi trees bent from it. The pedestrian bridge over the harbor is very quaint and the homes are painted vivid colors. A nice place as I recall.

----------

